# Safari crash (ou plus précisément le "Flash player")



## calitel (21 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Je ne possède pas un Mac depuis bien longtemps, mais depuis le début, j'ai de gros soucis avec mes navigateurs.

Après avoir utilisé et abandonné *Firefox* pour des problèmes de Crash lié à "*Flash Player*", voilà que c'est *Safari* qui me pose exactement les mêmes soucis.

J'ai un petit blog (www.calitel.eu) que j'administre sous Wordpress. Lorsque je fais des manipulations avec l'interface Wordpress, Safari ne cesse de m'envoyer une fenêtre pour me dire qu'il y a un soucis avec le module "Flash player de Safari" - (Voir rapport d'erreur au bas de ce post). Je suis dans l'obligation de fermer, et relancer Safari pour continuer à travailler.

J'ai essayé à plusieurs reprises de réparer les permissions du disque, sans effet. 

*Je vais vraiment avoir besoin de vous, car là, je craque sérieusement. Je ne connais pas assez l'univers mac pour m'en sortir tout seul.* 

*D'avance, merci !*

Version de mon *OS: 10.6.2*
Version Safari:  *4.0.4*
iMac: *2,93 GHz - 4 Go de RAM*


*Exemple de rapport d'erreur:*
Process:         WebKitPluginHost [1717]
Path:            /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/WebKitPluginHost.app/Contents/MacOS/WebKitPluginHost
Identifier:      com.apple.WebKit.PluginHost
Version:         6531.21 (6531.21.1)
Build Info:      WebKitPluginHost-65312101~2
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  WebKitPluginAgent [444]

PlugIn Path:       /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/Flash Player.plugin/Contents/MacOS/Flash Player
PlugIn Identifier: com.macromedia.Flash Player.plugin
PlugIn Version:    10.0.32.18 (1.0.4f18472)

Date/Time:       2009-11-21 12:20:14.857 +0100
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.6.2 (10C540)
Report Version:  6

Interval Since Last Report:          -253914 sec
Crashes Since Last Report:           61
Per-App Interval Since Last Report:  172663 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   73
Anonymous UUID:                      83A176F0-D94F-47DF-920C-478700305A53

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV)
Exception Codes: KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS at 0x00000000800000b4
Crashed Thread:  0  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Thread 0 Crashed:  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0   ...romedia.Flash Player.plugin	0x137edf32 0x1368f000 + 1437490
1   ...romedia.Flash Player.plugin	0x1380e3e2 0x1368f000 + 1569762
2   ...romedia.Flash Player.plugin	0x1380f947 0x1368f000 + 1575239
3   ...romedia.Flash Player.plugin	0x138100d1 0x1368f000 + 1577169
4   ...romedia.Flash Player.plugin	0x13b4a953 Flash_EnforceLocalSecurity + 1899699
5   ...romedia.Flash Player.plugin	0x13b487dd Flash_EnforceLocalSecurity + 1891133
6   ...romedia.Flash Player.plugin	0x13b48b2a Flash_EnforceLocalSecurity + 1891978
7   ...romedia.Flash Player.plugin	0x1385400d 0x1368f000 + 1855501
8   ...romedia.Flash Player.plugin	0x13a37db0 Flash_EnforceLocalSecurity + 774416
9   ...romedia.Flash Player.plugin	0x13a1fc9c Flash_EnforceLocalSecurity + 675836
10  ...romedia.Flash Player.plugin	0x13a1695e Flash_EnforceLocalSecurity + 638142
11  ...romedia.Flash Player.plugin	0x1397acf5 Flash_EnforceLocalSecurity + 85
12  com.apple.WebKit.PluginHost   	0x0000d628 0x1000 + 50728
13  com.apple.WebKit.PluginHost   	0x000071e5 0x1000 + 25061
14  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x913f9e31 __CFRunLoopDoBlocks + 353
15  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x913aade3 __CFRunLoopRun + 3715
16  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x913a9864 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 452
17  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x913a9691 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 97
18  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x91fbcf0c RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 392
19  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x91fbccc3 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 354
20  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x91fbcb48 BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 81
21  com.apple.AppKit              	0x95bafac5 _DPSNextEvent + 847
22  com.apple.AppKit              	0x95baf306 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 156
23  com.apple.AppKit              	0x95b7149f -[NSApplication run] + 821
24  com.apple.WebKit.PluginHost   	0x0000625f 0x1000 + 21087
25  com.apple.WebKit.PluginHost   	0x00002035 0x1000 + 4149

Thread 1:  Dispatch queue: com.apple.libdispatch-manager
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d880ea kevent + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d88804 _dispatch_mgr_invoke + 215
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d87cc3 _dispatch_queue_invoke + 163
3   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d87a68 _dispatch_worker_thread2 + 234
4   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d874f1 _pthread_wqthread + 390
5   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d87336 start_wqthread + 30

Thread 2:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d87182 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d87718 _pthread_wqthread + 941
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d87336 start_wqthread + 30

Thread 3:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d87182 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d87718 _pthread_wqthread + 941
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d87336 start_wqthread + 30

Thread 4:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d618da mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d62047 mach_msg + 68
2   ...romedia.Flash Player.plugin	0x13b95c04 Flash_EnforceLocalSecurity + 2207588
3   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d8efbd _pthread_start + 345
4   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d8ee42 thread_start + 34

Thread 5:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d61922 semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d8f45c _pthread_cond_wait + 1089
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90dd8503 pthread_cond_wait + 48
3   ...romedia.Flash Player.plugin	0x1396c63f 0x1368f000 + 3003967
4   ...romedia.Flash Player.plugin	0x13985f4f Flash_EnforceLocalSecurity + 45743
5   ...romedia.Flash Player.plugin	0x1396caef 0x1368f000 + 3005167
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d8efbd _pthread_start + 345
7   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d8ee42 thread_start + 34

Thread 6:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d61922 semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d8f45c _pthread_cond_wait + 1089
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90dd8503 pthread_cond_wait + 48
3   ...romedia.Flash Player.plugin	0x1396c63f 0x1368f000 + 3003967
4   ...romedia.Flash Player.plugin	0x13985f4f Flash_EnforceLocalSecurity + 45743
5   ...romedia.Flash Player.plugin	0x1396caef 0x1368f000 + 3005167
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d8efbd _pthread_start + 345
7   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d8ee42 thread_start + 34

Thread 7:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d6193a semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d8f445 _pthread_cond_wait + 1066
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90dbe028 pthread_cond_timedwait_relative_np + 47
3   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x98c24235 TSWaitOnConditionTimedRelative + 242
4   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x98c23f73 TSWaitOnSemaphoreCommon + 511
5   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x98c4816b TimerThread + 97
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d8efbd _pthread_start + 345
7   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90d8ee42 thread_start + 34

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
  eax: 0x143a8394  ebx: 0x1380f90b  ecx: 0x143a8390  edx: 0x143a80e8
  edi: 0x143a80a0  esi: 0x80000000  ebp: 0xbfffe448  esp: 0xbfffe420
   ss: 0x0000001f  efl: 0x00010286  eip: 0x137edf32   cs: 0x00000017
   ds: 0x0000001f   es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x00000000   gs: 0x00000037
  cr2: 0x800000b4

Binary Images:
    0x1000 -    0x18ff7  com.apple.WebKit.PluginHost 6531.21 (6531.21.1) <2E1A17B7-07AF-67F7-25DA-97CB3E2D53BF> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/WebKitPluginHost.app/Contents/MacOS/WebKitPluginHost
   0x20000 -    0x20ff7  WebKitPluginHostShim.dylib ??? (???) <9B7919DC-03C7-E4EC-CACD-1DE83BC4E5E2> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/WebKitPluginHost.app/Contents/MacOS/WebKitPluginHostShim.dylib
   0xc6000 -    0xc8fff +com.Logitech.Control Center.Scroll Enhancer Loader 3.0.0 (3.0.0) <D495E732-F042-D5BA-263A-A6D6F8992A20> /Library/InputManagers/LCC Scroll Enhancer Loader/LCC Scroll Enhancer Loader.bundle/Contents/MacOS/LCC Scroll Enhancer Loader
   0xcd000 -    0xcdffd +com.sourcebits.FBPlugin 0.7 (7.0) <19F5CAFE-D5B0-CC68-2C1E-C89FC3E69F9E> /Library/InputManagers/FBPlugin/FBPlugin.bundle/Contents/MacOS/FBPlugin
   0xd2000 -    0xd5fff +com.Logitech.Control Center.Scroll Enhancer 3.0.0 (3.0.0) <EB0B318B-9F02-7DEA-F59E-CEE7DFD60489> /Library/Application Support/Logitech.localized/Logitech Control Center.localized/LCC Scroll Enhancer.bundle/Contents/MacOS/LCC Scroll Enhancer
  0x600000 -   0x629fef  com.apple.audio.CoreAudioKit 1.6.1 (1.6.1) <C5992CBA-0496-9681-A7CA-A932F2BC1CB9> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudioKit.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudioKit
  0x75a000 -   0x781fe7 +com.google.talk.camera 1.0.16.1405 (1.0.16.1405) <922E913C-C824-2664-F37E-30EB833BDD4C> /Users/cp/Library/QuickTime/Google Camera Adapter 0.component/Contents/MacOS/Google Camera Adapter 0
  0x797000 -   0x7befe7 +com.google.talk.camera 1.0.16.1405 (1.0.16.1405) <12EE7A98-9112-3923-90F8-68CE312C2A94> /Users/cp/Library/QuickTime/Google Camera Adapter 1.component/Contents/MacOS/Google Camera Adapter 1
0x1368f000 - 0x13cc8ffb +com.macromedia.Flash Player.plugin 10.0.32.18 (1.0.4f18472) <B19EE236-3941-C958-2E04-0B99BB5E237A> /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/Flash Player.plugin/Contents/MacOS/Flash Player
0x173a9000 - 0x173b7fe7  libSimplifiedChineseConverter.dylib ??? (???) <4C9CC2D9-2F13-4465-5447-2516FCD9255B> /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libSimplifiedChineseConverter.dylib
0x173bb000 - 0x173cdff7  libTraditionalChineseConverter.dylib ??? (???) <C4E0D62B-4D1A-8DAD-D10B-2C055AA0479C> /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libTraditionalChineseConverter.dylib
0x8fe00000 - 0x8fe4162b  dyld 132.1 (???) <211AF0DD-42D9-79C8-BB6A-1F4BEEF4B4AB> /usr/lib/dyld
0x90003000 - 0x90265ff7  com.apple.security 6.0 (36910) <32B8FA26-CD73-4C45-C15A-EF8406D51FCC> /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
0x90266000 - 0x90394fe7  com.apple.CoreData 102.1 (250) <F33FF4A1-D7F9-4F6D-3153-E5F2588479EB> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
0x9062c000 - 0x907aefe7  libicucore.A.dylib ??? (???) <2B0182F3-F459-B452-CC34-46FE73ADE348> /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x907af000 - 0x90bc5ff7  libBLAS.dylib ??? (???) <C4FB303A-DB4D-F9E8-181C-129585E59603> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
0x90d10000 - 0x90d60fe7  libGLU.dylib ??? (???) <659ADCA2-10EC-59BD-1B0A-4928A965F1D1> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
0x90d61000 - 0x90f05feb  libSystem.B.dylib ??? (???) <D45B91B2-2B4C-AAC0-8096-1FC48B7E9672> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x90f06000 - 0x90f09fe7  libmathCommon.A.dylib ??? (???) <1622A54F-1A98-2CBE-B6A4-2122981A500E> /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
0x90f0a000 - 0x90fe7ff7  com.apple.vImage 4.0 (4.0) <64597E4B-F144-DBB3-F428-0EC3D9A1219E> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
0x90fe8000 - 0x90ff2ffb  com.apple.speech.recognition.framework 3.11.1 (3.11.1) <EC0E69C8-A121-70E8-43CF-E6FC4C7779EC> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
0x90ff3000 - 0x9108ffe7  com.apple.ApplicationServices.ATS 4.1 (???) <EA26375D-8276-9671-645D-D28CAEC95292> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
0x91097000 - 0x9109bff7  libGFXShared.dylib ??? (???) <79F4F60E-0A6D-CE9C-282E-FA85825449E3>


----------



## calitel (21 Novembre 2009)

*Suite du rapport d'erreur:*

/System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGFXShared.dylib
0x9125e000 - 0x9125fff7  com.apple.TrustEvaluationAgent 1.1 (1) <6C04C4C5-667E-2EBE-EB96-5B67BD4B2185> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/TrustEvaluationAgent.framework/Versions/A/TrustEvaluationAgent
0x91309000 - 0x91315ff7  libkxld.dylib ??? (???) <3D2C5BA3-6A8D-C861-B346-0E19942D9AF1> /usr/lib/system/libkxld.dylib
0x91316000 - 0x91367ff7  com.apple.HIServices 1.8.0 (???) <B8EC13DB-A81A-91BF-8C82-66E840C64C91> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
0x9136e000 - 0x914e5fef  com.apple.CoreFoundation 6.6.1 (550.13) <AE9FC6F7-F0B2-DE58-759E-7DB89C021A46> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
0x91ba9000 - 0x91ba9ff7  com.apple.CoreServices 44 (44) <AC35D112-5FB9-9C8C-6189-5F5945072375> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
0x91baa000 - 0x91cabfe7  libxml2.2.dylib ??? (???) <B4C5CD68-405D-0F1B-59CA-5193D463D0EF> /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
0x91eec000 - 0x91f35fe7  libTIFF.dylib ??? (???) <5864AE5B-EAEB-F8B6-18FB-3D27B7895A4C> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
0x91f80000 - 0x91f87fff  com.apple.print.framework.Print 6.0 (237) <7A06B15C-B835-096E-7D96-C2FE8F0D21E1> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
0x91f88000 - 0x922abfef  com.apple.HIToolbox 1.6.2 (???) <E02640B9-7BC3-A4B4-6202-9E4127DDFDD6> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
0x922ac000 - 0x922b6ff7  libGL.dylib ??? (???) <76A207FE-889A-CF1B-AF9A-795EEE5A463E> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
0x92360000 - 0x92370ff7  libsasl2.2.dylib ??? (???) <C8744EA3-0AB7-CD03-E639-C4F2B910BE5D> /usr/lib/libsasl2.2.dylib
0x92649000 - 0x9266ffff  com.apple.DictionaryServices 1.1.1 (1.1.1) <02709230-9B37-C743-6E27-3FCFD18211F8> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
0x92670000 - 0x926d4ffb  com.apple.htmlrendering 72 (1.1.4) <4D451A35-FAB6-1288-71F6-F24A4B6E2371> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
0x92749000 - 0x9274aff7  com.apple.audio.units.AudioUnit 1.6.1 (1.6.1) <3A08510C-07F7-1A09-D6ED-1A488203ACCC> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
0x9274b000 - 0x9275dff7  com.apple.MultitouchSupport.framework 204.9 (204.9) <B639F02B-33CC-150C-AE8C-1007EA7648F9> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MultitouchSupport.framework/Versions/A/MultitouchSupport
0x9275e000 - 0x9276cfe7  libz.1.dylib ??? (???) <7B7A02AB-DA99-6180-880E-D28E4F9AA8EB> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x928bc000 - 0x928d0fe7  libbsm.0.dylib ??? (???) <14CB053A-7C47-96DA-E415-0906BA1B78C9> /usr/lib/libbsm.0.dylib
0x928d1000 - 0x9299bfef  com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices 352 (352) <D9F21CA4-EED0-705F-8F3C-F1322D114B52> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
0x92ebc000 - 0x92ebcff7  com.apple.ApplicationServices 38 (38) <8012B504-3D83-BFBB-DA65-065E061CFE03> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
0x92ebd000 - 0x92f4efe7  com.apple.print.framework.PrintCore 6.1 (312.3) <6D4322AF-703C-CC19-77B4-53E6D3BB18D4> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
0x92f81000 - 0x92f83ff7  libRadiance.dylib ??? (???) <462903E2-2E77-FAE5-4ED6-829AAB1980A4> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
0x930a9000 - 0x93410ff7  com.apple.QuartzCore 1.6.1 (227.8) <8B90AB08-46A4-1C5C-4E71-C6AB652477B9> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
0x93411000 - 0x93411ff7  com.apple.Accelerate 1.5 (Accelerate 1.5) <F642E7A0-3720-FA19-0190-E6DBD9EF2D9B> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
0x93412000 - 0x934affe3  com.apple.LaunchServices 362 (362) <8BE1C1A1-BF71-CE07-F3FB-6057D47AF461> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
0x934b0000 - 0x934b3ff7  libCGXType.A.dylib ??? (???) <483FCF1C-066B-D210-7355-ABC48CA9DB2F> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGXType.A.dylib
0x934b4000 - 0x9356dfe7  libsqlite3.dylib ??? (???) <16CEF8E8-8C9A-94CD-EF5D-05477844C005> /usr/lib/libsqlite3.dylib
0x93581000 - 0x9358cff7  libCSync.A.dylib ??? (???) <9292E6E3-70C1-1DD7-4213-1044F0FA8381> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
0x935a6000 - 0x935acfff  com.apple.CommonPanels 1.2.4 (91) <2438AF5D-067B-B9FD-1248-2C9987F360BA> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
0x935ad000 - 0x93654fe7  com.apple.CFNetwork 454.5 (454.5) <A7E78E62-0C59-CE57-73D2-C4E60527781C> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
0x9369b000 - 0x936a4ff7  com.apple.DiskArbitration 2.3 (2.3) <E9C40767-DA6A-6CCB-8B00-2D5706753000> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
0x936d0000 - 0x936f0fe7  libresolv.9.dylib ??? (???) <A48921CB-3FA7-3071-AF9C-2D86FB493A3A> /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
0x9373b000 - 0x93815ff3  com.apple.DesktopServices 1.5.3 (1.5.3) <DA02AC94-7B0C-BD75-2305-C46A307A5FB0> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
0x93840000 - 0x93845ff7  com.apple.OpenDirectory 10.6 (10.6) <92582807-E8F3-3DD9-EB42-4195CFB754A1> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/OpenDirectory
0x9384d000 - 0x938f5ffb  com.apple.QD 3.33 (???) <196CDBA6-5B87-2767-DD57-082D71B0A5C7> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
0x938f6000 - 0x938f8ff7  com.apple.securityhi 4.0 (36638) <962C66FB-5BE9-634E-0810-036CB340C059> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
0x938fc000 - 0x9390dff7  com.apple.LangAnalysis 1.6.6 (1.6.6) <7A3862F7-3730-8F6E-A5DE-8E2CCEA979EF> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
0x93955000 - 0x93d8aff7  libLAPACK.dylib ??? (???) <5E2D2283-57DE-9A49-1DB0-CD027FEFA6C2> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
0x93d8b000 - 0x93d8fff7  libGIF.dylib ??? (???) <83FB0DCC-355F-A930-E570-0BD95086CC59> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
0x93dc1000 - 0x93e05fe7  com.apple.Metadata 10.6.2 (507.4) <DBCBAE7D-7B34-7806-C0B9-1E6E6D45562F> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
0x94669000 - 0x94795fe3  com.apple.audio.toolbox.AudioToolbox 1.6.1 (1.6.1) <C226DF5C-35B0-98B8-95ED-FE5FE24E62C8> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
0x94796000 - 0x94796ff7  com.apple.Accelerate.vecLib 3.5 (vecLib 3.5) <3E039E14-2A15-56CC-0074-EE59F9FBB913> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x947a5000 - 0x947ebff7  libauto.dylib ??? (???) <85670A64-3B67-8162-D441-D8E0BE15CA94> /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
0x948cb000 - 0x949bdff7  libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib ??? (???) <792B8722-3091-5E9F-E25F-67499CFE0599> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib
0x949be000 - 0x949c1ffb  com.apple.help 1.3.1 (41) <67F1F424-3983-7A2A-EC21-867BE838E90B> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
0x94a07000 - 0x94a0bff7  IOSurface ??? (???) <C11D3FF3-EB51-A07D-EF24-9C2004115724> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOSurface.framework/Versions/A/IOSurface
0x94a0c000 - 0x951ef4b7  com.apple.CoreGraphics 1.536.12 (???) <263EB5FC-DEAD-7C5B-C486-EC86C173F952> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
0x951f0000 - 0x951f0ff7  com.apple.vecLib 3.5 (vecLib 3.5) <17BEEF92-DF30-CD52-FD65-0B7B43B93617> /System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x95249000 - 0x95249ff7  com.apple.Carbon 150 (152) <608A04AB-F35D-D2EB-6629-16B88FB32074> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
0x9524a000 - 0x95284ffb  libFontRegistry.dylib ??? (???) <72342297-E8D6-B071-A752-014134129282> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontRegistry.dylib
0x95285000 - 0x95460ff3  libType1Scaler.dylib ??? (???) <F9FEA41E-F079-87B8-04A9-7FF3B2931B79> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libType1Scaler.dylib
0x9546e000 - 0x95521fff  libFontParser.dylib ??? (???) <FAD5E96D-CF93-CC86-6B30-A6594B930772> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontParser.dylib
0x95522000 - 0x95536ffb  com.apple.speech.synthesis.framework 3.10.35 (3.10.35) <57DD5458-4F24-DA7D-0927-C3321A65D743> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
0x95537000 - 0x957a7ffb  com.apple.Foundation 6.6.1 (751.14) <CD815A50-BB33-5AA1-DD73-A5B07D394DDA> /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
0x957a8000 - 0x95812fe7  libstdc++.6.dylib ??? (???) <411D87F4-B7E1-44EB-F201-F8B4F9227213> /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
0x95813000 - 0x95855fe7  libvDSP.dylib ??? (???) <8F8FFFB3-81E3-2969-5688-D5B0979182E6> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
0x95856000 - 0x9588bff7  libcups.2.dylib ??? (???) <BE4E095C-EECA-017E-11AA-C65F4D2B15C8> /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
0x958a0000 - 0x9594fff3  com.apple.ColorSync 4.6.2 (4.6.2) <F3F097AC-FDB7-3357-C64F-E28BECF4C15F> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
0x95950000 - 0x95968ff7  com.apple.CFOpenDirectory 10.6 (10.6) <1537FB4F-C112-5D12-1E5D-3B1002A4038F> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFOpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/CFOpenDirectory
0x95b67000 - 0x96445ff7  com.apple.AppKit 6.6.3 (1038.25) <72A9AA47-8DCB-DB07-64F5-F837E98C62D8> /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
0x9656a000 - 0x965d9ff7  libvMisc.dylib ??? (???) <59243A8C-2B98-3E71-8032-884D4853E79F> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
0x96652000 - 0x96667fff  com.apple.ImageCapture 6.0 (6.0) <3F31833A-38A9-444E-02B7-17619CA6F2A0> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
0x97716000 - 0x97770ff7  com.apple.framework.IOKit 2.0 (???) <1BE07087-27D5-0E62-F06B-007C2BED4073> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
0x977b7000 - 0x977faff7  com.apple.NavigationServices 3.5.3 (181) <28CDD978-030E-7D4A-5334-874A8EBE6C29> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/NavigationServices.framework/Versions/A/NavigationServices
0x977fb000 - 0x9781dfef  com.apple.DirectoryService.Framework 3.6 (621.1) <3ED4949F-9604-C109-6586-5CE5F421182B> /System/Library/Frameworks/DirectoryService.framework/Versions/A/DirectoryService
0x9781e000 - 0x9784fff3  libTrueTypeScaler.dylib ??? (???) <6C8916A2-8F85-98E0-AAD5-0020C39C0FC9> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTrueTypeScaler.dylib
0x978d5000 - 0x978dcff7  com.apple.agl 3.0.12 (AGL-3.0.12) <6BF89127-C18C-27A9-F94A-981836A822FE> /System/Library/Frameworks/AGL.framework/Versions/A/AGL
0x978dd000 - 0x9792dff7  com.apple.framework.familycontrols 2.0 (2.0) <E6CAB425-3E40-65A3-0C23-150C26E9CBBF> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FamilyControls.framework/Versions/A/FamilyControls
0x97989000 - 0x97a7fff7  libGLProgrammability.dylib ??? (???) <82D03736-D30C-C013-BBB1-20ED9687D47F> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLProgrammability.dylib
0x97a80000 - 0x97a8afe7  com.apple.audio.SoundManager 3.9.3 (3.9.3) <5F494955-7290-2D91-DA94-44B590191771> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonSound.framework/Versions/A/CarbonSound
0x97af3000 - 0x97b40feb  com.apple.DirectoryService.PasswordServerFramework 6.0 (6.0) <BF66BA5D-BBC8-78A5-DBE2-F9DE3DD1D775> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PasswordServer.framework/Versions/A/PasswordServer
0x97b41000 - 0x97e3afef  com.apple.QuickTime 7.6.3 (1591.3) <803CC5FD-2369-83B5-795D-A8963620EFAC> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickTime.framework/Versions/A/QuickTime
0x97e3b000 - 0x9804dfff  com.apple.RawCamera.bundle 2.2.1 (477) <10937A0D-0856-1B69-AE27-43BC15B7DD21> /System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/Contents/MacOS/RawCamera
0x98050000 - 0x980d2ffb  SecurityFoundation ??? (???) <29C27E0E-B2B3-BF6B-B1F8-5783B8B01535> /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityFoundation.framework/Versions/A/SecurityFoundation
0x980d3000 - 0x980d3ff7  liblangid.dylib ??? (???) <B99607FC-5646-32C8-2C16-AFB5EA9097C2> /usr/lib/liblangid.dylib
0x980d4000 - 0x9816cfe7  edu.mit.Kerberos 6.5.9 (6.5.9) <73EC847F-FF44-D542-2AD5-97F6C8D48F0B> /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
0x98399000 - 0x983ccff7  com.apple.AE 496.1 (496.1) <1AC75AE2-AF94-2458-0B94-C3BB0115BA4B> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
0x983cd000 - 0x98402ff7  libGLImage.dylib ??? (???) <A6007BF7-BF3C-96DC-C435-849C6B88C58A> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
0x98403000 - 0x98410ff7  com.apple.opengl 1.6.5 (1.6.5) <0AE8B897-8A80-2C14-D6FC-DC21AC423234> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
0x98411000 - 0x9842fff7  com.apple.CoreVideo 1.6.0 (43.1) <1FB01BE0-B013-AE86-A063-481BB547D2F5> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
0x98489000 - 0x98537ff3  com.apple.ink.framework 1.3.1 (105) <CA3FBDC3-4BBA-7BD9-0777-A7B0751292CD> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
0x98538000 - 0x985e5fe7  libobjc.A.dylib ??? (???) <DF8E4CFA-3719-3415-0BF1-E8C5E561C3B1> /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0x98784000 - 0x987c1ff7  com.apple.SystemConfiguration 1.10.1 (1.10.1) <BA676C76-6AAD-F630-626D-B9248535294D> /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
0x987ca000 - 0x9882afe7  com.apple.CoreText 3.1.0 (???) <79FD1B5C-2F93-4C5D-B07B-4DD9088E67DE> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
0x9888c000 - 0x988d0ff3  com.apple.coreui 2 (113) <D0FA9B36-3708-D5BF-0CC3-6CC1909BC8E6> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI
0x988dc000 - 0x988f7ff7  libPng.dylib ??? (???) <3F8682CD-C05B-607D-96E7-767646C77DB8> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
0x989a7000 - 0x989e8ff7  libRIP.A.dylib ??? (???) <9F0ECE75-1F03-60E4-E29C-136A27C13F2E> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
0x989e9000 - 0x98ba5fef  com.apple.ImageIO.framework 3.0.1 (3.0.1) <598CF4F9-7542-E1A7-26D2-584933497A2E> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
0x98bdd000 - 0x98efcfe7  com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 861.2 (861.2) <A9077470-3786-09F2-E0C7-F082B7F97838> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
0x98efd000 - 0x98f7dfeb  com.apple.SearchKit 1.3.0 (1.3.0) <9E18AEA5-F4B4-8BE5-EEA9-818FC4F46FD9> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
0x98fdf000 - 0x99003ff7  libJPEG.dylib ??? (???) <649E1974-A527-AC0B-B3F4-B4DC30484070> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
0x99004000 - 0x9902cff7  libxslt.1.dylib ??? (???) <769EF4B2-C1AD-73D5-AAAD-1564DAEA77AF> /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
0x9902d000 - 0x9903aff7  com.apple.NetFS 3.2.1 (3.2.1) <5E61A00B-FA16-9D99-A064-47BDC5BC9A2B> /System/Library/Frameworks/NetFS.framework/Versions/A/NetFS
0x9906f000 - 0x9908ffe7  com.apple.opencl 12 (12) <2DB56F60-577B-6724-5708-7B082F62CC0F> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/OpenCL
0x9937b000 - 0x9937bff7  com.apple.Cocoa 6.6 (???) <EA27B428-5904-B00B-397A-185588698BCC> /System/Library/Frameworks/Cocoa.framework/Versions/A/Cocoa
0x993c0000 - 0x9943afef  com.apple.audio.CoreAudio 3.2.2 (3.2.2) <1F97B48A-327B-89CC-7C01-3865179716E0> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
0x99454000 - 0x99457ff7  libCoreVMClient.dylib ??? (???) <A89D7A78-8FB0-2BDF-30DB-A35E04A6186B> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCoreVMClient.dylib
0x994a9000 - 0x994c5fe3  com.apple.openscripting 1.3.1 (???) <DA16DE48-59F4-C94B-EBE3-7FAF772211A2> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
0xba900000 - 0xba916ff7  libJapaneseConverter.dylib ??? (???) <4FB5CEEB-8D3E-8C57-1718-81D7CAFBFE69> /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libJapaneseConverter.dylib
0xbab00000 - 0xbab21fe7  libKoreanConverter.dylib ??? (???) <A23F9980-5CC8-A44D-6FD6-DBFCBFF4FF28> /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libKoreanConverter.dylib
0xffff0000 - 0xffff1fff  libSystem.B.dylib ??? (???) <D45B91B2-2B4C-AAC0-8096-1FC48B7E9672> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib


----------



## calitel (21 Novembre 2009)

*Suite et fin du rapport d'erreur:*


Model: iMac9,1, BootROM IM91.008D.B08, 2 processors, Intel Core 2 Duo, 2.93 GHz, 4 GB, SMC 1.37f3
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GT 120, NVIDIA GeForce GT 120, PCIe, 256 MB
Memory Module: global_name
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x8E), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.91.19)
Bluetooth: Version 2.2.4f3, 2 service, 1 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Ethernet, Ethernet, en0
Network Service: Parallels Shared Networking Adapter, Ethernet, en2
Network Service: Parallels Host-Only Networking Adapter, Ethernet, en3
Serial ATA Device: WDC WD6400AAKS-40H2B0, 596,17 GB
Serial ATA Device: OPTIARC DVD RW AD-5670S
USB Device: Built-in iSight, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x8502, 0x24400000
USB Device: Keyboard Hub, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x1006, 0x24300000
USB Device: USB Receiver, 0x046d  (Logitech Inc.), 0xc521, 0x24330000
USB Device: Apple Keyboard, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x0221, 0x24320000
USB Device: iPhone, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x1292, 0x26400000
USB Device: USB2.0 Hub, 0x05e3  (Genesys Logic, Inc.), 0x0608, 0x26200000
USB Device: USB2.0 Hub, 0x05e3  (Genesys Logic, Inc.), 0x0608, 0x26240000
USB Device: BRCM2046 Hub, 0x0a5c  (Broadcom Corp.), 0x4500, 0x06100000
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x8215, 0x06110000
USB Device: IR Receiver, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x8242, 0x04500000
FireWire Device: My Book, WD, Up to 800 Mb/sec


----------



## calitel (22 Novembre 2009)

Personne pour m'aider ??????


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir

Eh bien oui, le plugin Flash a planté. Mais réflexion faite, ce n'est pas très surprenant.

Il n'y a pas d'autre solution que de chercher à s'en passer, soit le temps qu'Adobe corrige le problème, soit définitivement (car pourquoi s'entêter à utiliser cette daube, qui pose des problèmes récurrents depuis des années ?).


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Novembre 2009)

Avec Flash y'a pas grand chose à faire, malheureusement. C'est de la daube.

Maintenant, en lisant bien le rapport, je m'aperçois que tu es toujours avec le Logitech Control Center version 3.0.0, alors que la version compatible Snow Leopard est le LCC 3.1.0.

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/494/3129&cl=us,en

Ça peut aider à gagner de la stabilité dans tes opérations.

Vérifier aussi le Google Camera Adapter 0.component et Google Camera Adapter 1.component soient bien à jour.

Trop de googleries sur ce système... sans doute mis à jour par dessus Leopard sans trop se soucier de la compatibilité de ce qu'il y avait.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Avec Flash y'a pas grand chose à faire, malheureusement. C'est de la daube.



C'est l'impression que j'ai avec la version pour Snow Leopard. Une belle en plus.


----------



## calitel (22 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, et merci pour vos réponses.

*@Monnwalke*r:
Merci pour le lien Logitech, je viens de faire la mise à jour ! 
Mais le problème reste entier. A l'écriture de ce message, Flash vient de  planter une nouvelle fois.
:-(

En ce qui concerne le plugins Caméra de Gmail Chat, il est bien à jour et annoncé compatible  Snow Léopard.
Tu as raison, il y a certainement quelque chose qui cloche dans mes installations, sinon, je ne serais pas là en train d'exposer mes problèmes...
Mais quoi ??? C'est bien là le soucis. 
C'est là que j'ai besoin d'experts comme vous !

Plus généralement, je suis aussi d'accord avec toi *PA5CAL*, Flash player, c'est une peu de la daube... Je suis sur Mac après 25 années de Windows, et j'avais très régulièrement le même genre de problème.
Je suis arrivé sur Mac me disant que ça allait être de l'histoire ancienne.. Ben non, mêmes galères... Concernant mon problème actuel, c'est même pire ! Plus moyen de surfer sereinement. 
Pourtant, je ne suis pas du genre à installer 5 programmes différents par jour....
J'utilise toutes les applications qui sont sur mon MAC... 

Rohhhhh   4 plantages en 3 minutes....
Je crois qu'il va finir pas passer par la fenêtre.


*Petite question:*
- Est-il possible, sans avoir préalablement effacé le disque dur, de lancer le disque d'installation de MAC OS X,  afin que ce dernier "Répare" mon système, sans perdre les données.
(Windows proposait cette option)
Si c'est possible, est-ce qu'il y a un intérêt selon vous à faire cela ?


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Novembre 2009)

calitel a dit:


> *Petite question:*
> - Est-il possible, sans avoir préalablement effacé le disque dur, de lancer le disque d'installation de MAC OS X,  afin que ce dernier "Répare" mon système, sans perdre les données.
> (Windows proposait cette option)
> Si c'est possible, est-ce qu'il y a un intérêt selon vous à faire cela ?


Oui. Depuis le DVD de Mac OS X, il est prévu de pouvoir faire une réinstallation du système sans perdre ses données. Mais il ne faut pas se tromper dans les options au démarrage de la réinstallation. Sinon, adieu les données perso !

...À mon avis, ça ne vaut pas une réinstallation avec une sauvegarde manuelle sur un support externe de ses propres documents (courriers, mails, photos, etc.), des fichiers de configuration (préférences et les bases de données des applications Apple, au cas où on voudrait s'en resservir) et des applications dont on n'aurait pas la copie (je pense notamment à certaines qui sont pré-installées sur Mac au moment de l'achat et qui ne sont pas nécessairement sur les DVD fournis). Mais ce n'est que  mon avis personnel.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (22 Novembre 2009)

@ calitel: Sympa comme tout ton blog 
Je vais y jeter un oeil dès maintenant.
Et merci à Adobe et à Flash!!!!!!


----------



## calitel (22 Novembre 2009)

*@PAS5CAL:* Je vais suivre ton avis, et ne pas tenter une réinstallation.

Par contre, je suis en train de virer tous les programmes liés à Safari dont je pourrais me passer.
- Glims
- Googletalk vidéo (Chat vidéo via Gmail)
- et.... c'est tout. Il n'y a rien d'autre.

*@Bruno de Malaisie:* Merci !  Mais il est très clairement perfectible. La nouvelle version du blog n'a que 8 jours. Donc je bosse, je bosse, je bosse, avec un Safari qui plante, qui plante, et qui plante.
Donc, c'est on ne peut plus pénnnnnible. :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Novembre 2009)

Vu tes problèmes, à mon avis tu ne risques pas grand chose à tester la bêta de Flash 10.1. Sinon y'a aussi la solution de récupérer une version antérieur (avec ce que ça comporte comme risques en matière de failles de sécurité).


----------



## calitel (22 Novembre 2009)

*@Mobyduck: *
En effet, j'ai bien envie d'essayer cette version Beta. Comme tu le dis, je ne risque pas grand chose...

Par contre, avant de faire des bêtises...

Je vais quoi de l'ancienne version ?
Je supprime simplement les deux fichiers suivants:
*- bibliothèque/Internet Plug-Ins/Flash Player.plugin
- bibliothèque/Internet Plug-Ins/flashplayer.xpt*
Ou dois-je utiliser le programme de désinstallation d'Adobe ?

Si la version Beta devait être une catastrophe, pourrais-je la supprimer de la même façon ?

Désolé de vous "saouler" avec mes questions, mais comme dit, je découvre encore les méandres du Mac.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Novembre 2009)

A ta place j'utiliserais le logiciel d'Adobe, ensuite je passerais par Spotlight pour vérifier qu'il ne reste rien (mots clés: Macromedia | Flash | Adobe). Pour la version 10.1 d'après la note ça fonctionne de la même façon (avec le logiciel d'Adobe).


----------



## calitel (22 Novembre 2009)

Ok, je vais suivre tes conseils...
Merci.

Partons pour l'aventure du beta !!


Je reviens quoi qu'il arrive ici ensuite pour faire un rapport.


----------



## calitel (22 Novembre 2009)

3 Heures plus tard ....

Je ne vais pas crier ma joie, mais je vais tout de même afficher un sourire confiant. 

J'ai donc suivi tes instructions *Mobyduck*, et voici dans l'ordre ce que je viens de faire:

1) J'ai utilisé le programme de désinstallation d'Adobe pour supprimer Flash Player
2) J'ai vérifié avec spotlight si il restait du flash adobe quelque part.
3) Comme Spotlight m'a affiché du flash (dont un répertoire "Lecteur Flash" dans l'application "FLASH" de la suite CS4, j'ai supprimé l'application FLASH CS4 (Pas besoin en ce moment)
4) J'ai réparé les autorisations du disque avec l'utilitaire MAC.
5) J'ai redémarré le Mac
6) J'ai installé la version Beta 10.1 de Flash Player
7) J'ai vérifié les autorisations du disque avec l'utilitaire MAC
8) Comme il n'y avait pas de soucis, j'ai commencé à surfer...
9) 1 heure sans le moindre crash, j'ai supprimé la verson Beta du flash, pour essayer à nouveau la version courante.
10) Le problème est revenu.
11) J'ai donc proprement supprimé la version courante de Flash Player, vérifier les autorisations du disque, redémarré mon mac, et installé à nouveau la version Beta de Flash.
12) 2 heures d'utilisation après, la navigation est fluide, plus de crash, mais un comportement différent dans l'utilisation de certaines applications qui utilisent Flash. Il y a même certaines fonctions qui ne fonctionnent plus. (Dans wordpress en tout cas)

Je vais donc continuer à utiliser la version Beta, et attendre un peu avant de crier complètement ma joie.

En tout cas, à ce stade, je ne peux que te remercier *chaleureusement*.

Une petite question me passe par la tête.
Lorsqu'on utilise une version Beta d'un logiciel, et là, de Flash Adobe. Comment cela se passe au niveau de la mise à jour ?
C'est proposé automatiquement, ou faut-il aller vérifier l'évolution des versions sur le site d'Adobe ?!


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Novembre 2009)

Je l'ignore, cependant dans la mesure où pour la version courante on a aucun avertissement, y'a peu de chance qu'on en ait pour une bêta.  

M'enfin, lorsqu'une nouvelle bêta (ou la version définitive) sera disponible tu peux être certain qu'un site d'info' - comme MacGé par exemple - le signalera. Il ne te restera plus qu'à faire la mise à jour toi-même.


----------



## calitel (22 Novembre 2009)

Ok, je vais donc rester fidèle à Mac génération !


Merci encore pour ton attention et ton aide précieuse.

Bonne fin de journée !


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Novembre 2009)

Mais je t'en prie, si j'ai pu t'être utile j'en suis heureux.


----------



## Sergag (22 Novembre 2009)

Aller sur le site de Adobe Flash Player, ou tout autre site ou une animation flash fonctionne, clicquer avec bouton de droite sur l'animation, cliquer sur icône dossier et augmenter mémoire allouer à flash à au moins 10 mo, voilà pour moi ça marche.

*Attention, cette manip ne fonctionne pas toujours, la meilleure solution c'est la béta, désolé.*


----------



## calitel (22 Novembre 2009)

Merci *Sergag*, mais pour le moment, la version Beta tourne plutôt pas mal...
Pas eu le moindre plantage depuis 15h00.
Et pourtant, je surf non stop ...


----------



## Sergag (22 Novembre 2009)

Tant mieux, et bonne navigation.
J'oubliais, pourrais-tu ajouter (Résolue) à ton titre afin d'aider d'autres utilisateurs en détresse, merci d'avance.


----------



## brubru (17 Novembre 2010)

calitel a dit:


> 1) J'ai utilisé le programme de désinstallation d'Adobe pour supprimer Flash Player
> 
> 6) J'ai installé la version Beta 10.1 de Flash Player
> 
> ...



Je relance car depuis hier, ma *Logitech Mac Pro* ne fonctionnait plus sur le web comme chatroulette (sur skype, oui). Apres avoir débranché, redémarré, rien n'y a fait. Et là je suis tombé sur ton message, j'ai désinstallé Flash et installé la version beta appelé "Square". Et là, la webcam sur le web est revenue !

Je précise que je venais de faire la mise à jour de l'OSX 10.6.5 et que j'utilise ManyCam.


----------



## Chene (22 Novembre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Vu tes problèmes, à mon avis tu ne risques pas grand chose à tester la bêta de Flash 10.1. Sinon y'a aussi la solution de récupérer une version antérieur (avec ce que ça comporte comme risques en matière de failles de sécurité).


  Merci pour cette solution car j'avais tout essayé sans résultat durant 4 jours. Cette bêta fonctionne aussi bien sur Safari que sur Firefox.


----------



## subsole (22 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Puisque ça fonctionne avec "Square" c'est le principal.
Mais, n'oubliez pas pour la prochaine MàJ:

_Important: Please note that if you install the Flash Player "Square" preview, you will need to keep this version up to date by manually installing updates from the Flash Player "Square" download page on Adobe Labs. *You will not receive automatic update notifications for future final releases of Flash Player, and you will need to manually uninstall Flash Player "Square" before installing a final shipping version of Flash Player.*
_


----------



## teebo13 (2 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous 
Je suis dans le même cas que certains concernant l'utilisation de ma cam  Isight intégrée de mon Imac. Impossible  de mettre la cam il ne le reconnait plus.

J'ai fait une copie écran qui montre l'intitulé de l'Isight c incompréhensible. Comment faire pour  pouvoir réutiliser la cam. Merci pour vos aides.







avant c'était bien marqué isight intégrée et depuis la mise a jour de flash player voila ce que j'ai quand je veux aller sur un site utilisant une webcam.(omegle-chatroulette) 

Avez vous le meme probleme que moi ceux qui possede un mac avec la cam intégrée ??


----------



## subsole (3 Décembre 2010)

teebo13 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> Je suis dans le même cas que certains concernant l'utilisation de ma cam  Isight intégrée de mon Imac. Impossible  de mettre la cam il ne le reconnait plus.
> 
> J'ai fait une copie écran qui montre l'intitulé de l'Isight c incompréhensible. Comment faire pour  pouvoir réutiliser la cam. Merci pour vos aides.
> ...



Bonjour,
As tu fait ce qui est préconisé plus haut ?


> Envoyé par calitel
> 
> 1) J'ai utilisé le programme de désinstallation d'Adobe pour supprimer Flash Player
> 6) J'ai installé la version Beta 10.1 de Flash Player
> ...



Tu trouveras le lien pour télécharger la Beta sur le site Adobe ===> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html (La Beta de est maintenant en version 10.2 ).


----------



## teebo13 (3 Décembre 2010)

Salut Subsole 

En effet j'ai testé le flash player beta apres avoir desinstallé le flash player 10 original mais rien n'y fait j'ai toujours cette inscription bizarre lorsque je veux choisir mon isight intégrée. 9a marchait super avant cette mise a jour et la ça bug complet.

Ma cam fonctionne bien avec Msn et SKype mais pas avec les sites de chat webcam.
Merci pour ton aide.
a+


----------



## Teteo (5 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un problème similaire et c'est vraiment pénible à la longue (safari doit planter une dizaine de fois par jour, voire plus). A savoir que je ne visionne pas de vidéo au moment où ça se passe. Envoyer un rapport à Apple ne sert en l'occurrence à rien puisque le problème persiste. Je ne comprends pas non plus pourquoi cela ne commence que maintenant alors que cela fait un peu plus d'un an que je suis sur ce mac et c'est la première fois que cette fenêtre s'affiche:




Vous me conseiller de désinstaller cette version et d'installer la version béta?

Merci d'avance !


----------

